# Neuer Teich (Fertigteich), richtiger Fisch.- & Pflanzenbesatz



## MonaNelly (15. März 2009)

wahrscheinlich wird es dieser teich:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370173575024
wegen der tiefe von 62cm: mein jetziger ist 50cm tief und ich habe noch nie einen fisch durch den winter verloren. durch styropor und einem rohr darin hat das bisher immer gut geklappt.

im moment hausen in meinem kleinen teich 4 goldfische, 1 schubunkin und 5 gründlinge.

habe hier von moderlischen, barschen etc gelesen. was ich nun suche ist eine kurze "anleitung" von guten und nicht teuren pflanzen für die verschiedenen zonen und einem "anfängerfischbesatz", der zusammenpasst (goldis und schubukins möchte ich allerdings beibehalten, sarasas finde ich hier leider nur selten). den leuten in der zh traue ich nicht so sehr 

pumpe, filter etc sind vorhanden. für den größeren teich möchte ich allerdings einen 2. kleinen springbrunnen.
wie filtere ich am besten das wasser? in meinem teich habe ich dafür ein extra becken und nun? werden schwamm, filtersteine etc. in eine tonne neben dem teich eingebuddelt?

und tipps zu einem bachlauf bräuchte ich auch, denn dieser geht mir nicht mehr aus dem kopf  ich sehe so viele tolle teiche hier, ich brauche einen bachlauf *muhaha*

seerosen finde ich auch toll, mein erster und einziger versuch welche anzupflanzen, ging damals leider schief.


----------



## Christine (15. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Teich (Fertigteich), richtiger Fisch.- & Pflanzenbesatz*

Hi Mona,

hoffentlich hast Du den nicht bei Ebay gekauft, denn unter umständen kriegst Du das Teichbecken *hier *günstiger... ist eine Frage der Versandkosten. Ich hab da schon mal bestellt und war sehr zufrieden.

Zu Deiner Frage: 1.000 Liter ist eigentlich für die Fische, die Du schon hast, schon recht eng. Wenn Du wirklich noch aufstocken willst, was Du Dir noch mal überlegen solltest, musst Du auf jeden Fall einen anständigen Filter haben.

Aber davon mal abgesehen, sind __ Moderlieschen wirklich empfehlenswert, weil sie wirklich niedlich und interessant zu beobachten sind.


----------



## MonaNelly (15. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Teich (Fertigteich), richtiger Fisch.- & Pflanzenbesatz*

auf dieser hp bin ich bereits gewesen, allerdings sind das 200€ versandkosten!?! :crazy


----------



## Christine (15. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Teich (Fertigteich), richtiger Fisch.- & Pflanzenbesatz*

Hi Mona,

das ist ein Standardtext, da würd ich wirklich mal  anrufen und nachfragen. Ich such morgen mal den Händler raus, wo ich damals mein Becken bestellt hab, das war recht günstig - auch vom Versand her.


----------



## MonaNelly (15. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Teich (Fertigteich), richtiger Fisch.- & Pflanzenbesatz*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi Mona,
> 
> das ist ein Standardtext, da würd ich wirklich mal  anrufen und nachfragen. Ich such morgen mal den Händler raus, wo ich damals mein Becken bestellt hab, das war recht günstig - auch vom Versand her.



das ist sehr lieb 

ich bin allerdings mal "zur kasse" mit diesem teich und die 200€ sind geblieben. muss ich wirklich mal anrufen.


----------



## Christine (15. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Teich (Fertigteich), richtiger Fisch.- & Pflanzenbesatz*

Hallo Mona,

da hab ich doch grad den Händler rausgesucht, wo ich mein Becken vor ein paar Jahren bestellt hab und musste ganz tief Luft holen. Der hat doch tatsächlich die Preise für PE-Becken vervierfacht! :shock Also keine Empfehlung mehr. :crazy Schade.


----------



## MonaNelly (15. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Teich (Fertigteich), richtiger Fisch.- & Pflanzenbesatz*

oh schade, aber danke fürs nachschauen!!
mal sehen, was ich morgen dann erfahre


----------



## Frettchenfreund (16. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Teich (Fertigteich), richtiger Fisch.- & Pflanzenbesatz*

Hallo Mona ( Nelly )




blumenelse schrieb:


> Aber davon mal abgesehen, sind Moderlieschen wirklich empfehlenswert, weil sie wirklich niedlich und interessant zu beobachten sind.



Das kann ich mal so im Raum stehen lassen:

Kuckst Du hier.

Du kennst ja bestimmt das Sprichwort:

*Weniger ist manchmal mehr!*

Vielleicht findest Du jemanden für deine Goldis oder tauchsch diese gegen Moderlieschen.

.


----------



## Annett (16. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Teich (Fertigteich), richtiger Fisch.- & Pflanzenbesatz*

Moin.

Möchte mich Volker anschließen.
Bei 1000Liter sollten es m.M.n. bei den bereits vorhandenen Fischen bleiben oder es müßten zuvor welche abgegeben werden. 
Falls die derzeitigen Fische zu wenige sein sollten, gleichen sie das selbst innerhalb des ersten Jahres aus. 


Wir haben bei ebay ziemlich günstig gebrauchte Fertigbecken geschossen. 2 Stück für unter 20 Euro. 
Bisher sind wir nicht zum Einbau gekommen. 
Schau doch mal, ob nicht jemand in Deiner Nähe einen passenden Teich abzugeben hat (gilt auch für die Gewerblichen Händler mit Neuteichen). 
Deine angestrebte Größe sollte man locker in einem VW-T4-Bus o.ä. transportieren können....


----------



## MonaNelly (16. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Teich (Fertigteich), richtiger Fisch.- & Pflanzenbesatz*

das blatt hat sich sehr gewendet!! wir waren heute bei einer kompetenten beratung und werden nun doch selbst anlegen  d.h. mind. 1m tiefe und auch weitaus mehr als 1000l *freu* + bachlauf!!
endlich bekomme ich meinen traumteich :troet


----------



## Dodi (16. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Teich (Fertigteich), richtiger Fisch.- & Pflanzenbesatz*

Hallo Mona!

Auch von mir noch ein :willkommen! 

Das ist ja klasse - wirst sehen, ist auch viel schöner, den Teich nach seinem Geschmack anzulegen, anstatt auf fertige Formen angewiesen zu sein.


----------



## mitch (16. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Teich (Fertigteich), richtiger Fisch.- & Pflanzenbesatz*

hallo christina,

das hört sich ja  an 

kurzum: eine weise entscheidung


----------



## Inken (16. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Teich (Fertigteich), richtiger Fisch.- & Pflanzenbesatz*

Hi Mona!

Ich freu mich für dich!  

Und vergiss die Fotos nicht  , wir sind nämlich chronisch neugierig!


----------



## MonaNelly (16. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Teich (Fertigteich), richtiger Fisch.- & Pflanzenbesatz*



Inken schrieb:


> Und vergiss die Fotos nicht  , wir sind nämlich chronisch neugierig!



ich hoffe, wir fangen nächstes wochenende an!


----------

